# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] How to draw a circle in GIMP?

## adit

I want to draw three concentric circles 5 cm, 6 cm, 7 cm in radius.  How to do that in GIMP?

----------


## pmlxuser

use the ink (can do it by clicking K) then do udjustiments Size (try 200) and click on image you get circle (you can then proceed with making it transparent or something ..

----------


## cb951303

Ellipse select tool > Start selecting > Hold down shift > Click on the circle to select it > Edit (Menu) > Stroke Selection - Voila!

Alternative method: Select a circle again > Fill it > Select (menu) > Shrink few pixels > Delete

----------


## adit

I have done that.  I got a circle fully filled with color.  I want only the border of the circle.

----------


## adit

Thank you cb951303.  It worked.

----------


## jaminux

1) Draw the circle as shown in the previous posts.

Before filling it:

2) Select the ellipse tool. Hold down control and draw another circle. This detracts from the original selection. 

3) Adjust the circle as necessary so you get as much of the outline as you need.

4) Fill as normal.

----------


## ENigma885

An easier way is to

1- Select the _"Ellipse select tool"_
2- Select the area where u want ur circle to appear
3- From "Select" menu choose _"Border"_ (the _Border Selection_ indicates the size of the circle's border in pixel)
4- Another circle will appear inside the 1st one
5- Choose the circle's color by _Fill_ tool or simply drag a color in the circle's area.

Now u have a nice circle =)

a video is here also:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4z7f2_BpBA

----------


## billgoldberg

This kind of post doesn't really fit into this forum.

There are better subforums for this.

That being said, google will always be able to help you with these kind of questions. 

Hell, most of these kind of things have video instructions on youtube.

----------


## Nucleo77

Thanks everyone, I needed help fast and I saw this thread and it was great - thanks to all contributors  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kegusa

Well, kicking a dead bucket and since people are still finding this thread you can find some greate GIMP tutorials at tuxradar here: http://www.tuxradar.com/gimp

----------


## rocksockdoc

Where is the Gimp "ellipse" tool? 

See my screenshot below. 

Am I missing a Gimp plugin that has the ellipse, box, and arrow tools missing?

----------


## rocksockdoc

> Where is the Gimp "ellipse" tool?


I found out from this video the multiple steps to drawing a border-filled ellipse.

Once you have a picture open:
- Type the letter "e" (for a circle or ellipse) or the letter "r" (for a square or rectangle)
- Supposedly you left-click and drag (for an ellipse or rectangle) or shift-left-click and drag (for a circle or square) but for me, both created the same thing which is whatever I drew
- Right-click on the object to choose "Select -> Border -> 5 pixels -> OK"
- Right-click again on the object to choose "Colors -> Colorify->_choose color_->OK"
- End operation by clicking outside the object you just drew

_Other than the minor fact that the shift didn't create a square or circle, I can now draw an ellipse or rectangle (and if I'm very careful, I can make it almost square or circular)._

*Now I have to figure out how to draw a curved arrow!*

----------


## rocksockdoc

I see now there is no arrow tool. Luckily, there seems to be a plugin here for doing 
arrows. 

Since I moved from the PC to here, I'm shocked at the lack of sophistication on the drawing tools (e.g., Paint.NET freeware would do both fancy ellipses and fancy arrows with aplomb); but, I guess they're just not mature yet on Linux.

Thanks!

----------


## rocksockdoc

While ellipses/circles/squares/rectangles take a LOT of steps, that's nothing compared to what it takes to draw a curved arrow. 

I'm amazed at how unsophisticated these tools are compared to the PC, e.g., Paint.NET can draw any type of desired arrow in one step! 

Alas, it is what it is. Here are my first attempts at drawing arrows in Gimp. I'm sure my "handwriting" will improve over time.  :Smile:

----------


## alphacrucis2

> I see now there is no arrow tool. Luckily, there seems to be a plugin here for doing 
> arrows. 
> 
> Since I moved from the PC to here, I'm shocked at the lack of sophistication on the drawing tools (e.g., Paint.NET freeware would do both fancy ellipses and fancy arrows with aplomb); but, I guess they're just not mature yet on Linux.
> 
> Thanks!


You are using the wrong tool for that job. Gimp isn't a drawing program, it is mainly for processing images. For drawing an OSS solution would be inkscape which is in the repos.

----------


## elperrillo

>I want to draw three concentric circles 5 cm, 6 cm, 7 cm in >radius. How to do that in GIMP?

Very easy... Use the gimp to draw the circles, follow this tutorial if you do not know how to draw the circles:

http://geekyprojects.com/graphics/ho...e-in-the-gimp/

And then use inkscape to align them, it is VERY easy to it with inkscape rather than with the gimp. Take a look at this:

http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/MANUAL/html/Align.html

----------


## PunkLV

Feels resurrected, man

----------


## Perfect Storm

R.I.P. thread.

Thread closed.

----------

